# what to do with my PS2



## figjam00 (May 24, 2010)

I have bought slim PS2 three years back. I thoroughly enjoyed PS2 by playing all the best games it offered. But now there are hardly any games releasing for PS2 and if they are releasing then it is hardly worth it. So the big question arises is that - 

Q. What should I do with my PS2?
Q. Should I sell it? (New PS2 is available from 6k)

Do assist me guys! I am utterly confused!

P.S. Now I don't use my PS2 anymore and thinking of buying a new xbox 360!


----------



## Baker (May 24, 2010)

if u r not using sell it ... simple solution..


----------



## gagan007 (May 24, 2010)

u have not created a thread in Bazaar section...try to sell it there...post your advertisement in other sites also...ebay.in, sulekha etc...
apart from this you may not be able to use it otherwise...IMO


----------



## neerajvohra (May 24, 2010)

Use it as a dvd player...buy a 8gb pendrive and connect it with your ps2 to watch movies,pictures mp3 etc.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 25, 2010)

Sell it to someone. That's what I did after I got my Xbox 360 last year. The Arcade version of the Xbox 360 now retails @13.2k. So you could easily invest in a next generation console. Bear in mind that you would be needing a good LCD TV/Monitor to enjoy the benefits this console.

I played my Slim PS2 for a good year and completed most of the exclusives it had to offer. If you have used it for 3 years and completed the older popular titles, then there would be no use for it. The current titles get released for next generation consoles and even if it does release for the PS2, they are crappy ports. So better sell it off for a good price.


----------



## hellknight (May 25, 2010)

Gift it to me..


----------



## gagan007 (May 25, 2010)

hellknight said:


> Gift it to me..



what an excellent suggestion....



@figjam00 if you are in bangalore and want to gift it to someone...I will come and collect it


----------



## rkneo11 (May 25, 2010)

Gift it to some relative who is a college kid...
PS2 still has a lot of juice left...


----------



## hellknight (May 26, 2010)

You know something, PS2 is one of the most accurate audio CD player in the world. Even players like Denon's 75k price tag don't even come close to it.. I read that way back in Skoar some years ago.. So, you can use it as a media center for playing movies, cds, DVDs etc..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 27, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> what an excellent suggestion....
> 
> 
> 
> @figjam00 if you are in bangalore and want to gift it to someone...I will come and collect it


I will come and collect it and even give you a free "congratulations you just donated a ps2" sticker 


hellknight said:


> You know something, PS2 is one of the most accurate audio CD player in the world. Even players like Denon's 75k price tag don't even come close to it.. I read that way back in Skoar some years ago.. So, you can use it as a media center for playing movies, cds, DVDs etc..


+1 for that idea.

PS2 makes a good device for playing audio CD's, DVD Movies, etc. And with Linux installed it can be an excellent experimenting machine. You can even play normal media files then.


----------



## sakthiharish (May 29, 2010)

man don't sell it...its worth every penny!!!


----------



## Raghav Talwar (May 30, 2010)

If you are not using it, I suggest you sell it. Its cost will decrease in a couple of years......


----------

